# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  I may require 1 & then the other pelvis cups & femur joints replaced hip replacement+

## BuzzardMarinePumper

I have heard HGH helps heal old injuries ?

I have had one hip joint replaced at the age of 43 and I am 55 they say they are good for about 10 years if you are active ?

Just courious if anyone was knowledgable in the area of HGH and TB-500 combo repairing old injuries ?

The cost would not really be that much more & possibly even less than the operation and to not go under the knife priceless !

*PLEASE OFFER UP SOME GOOD ADVISE AS I WILL HAVE TO MAKE THIS DECISSION WITH IN THE NEXT 6 MTHS AND PROBABLY BE ON A CANE IN 4 MTHS* 

All I can get in this area from a Dr is Riptropin and he sells it straight from his office at $300.00 for a mth kit ?

On the top 10 of HGH Riptropin is rated #5 any thoughts on Riptropin also ?

On TRT and when I do a Blast it is only about 280mg of Tren a wk ? Would this low a dose of Tren cause joint issues, I take 50mg of Deca a week ?

----------


## PistolPete33

I had my first hip done at 35 and I have less than 2 years left on my left hip. I started taking HGH about 3 months ago but recently just stopped taking it. I was hoping it might help my hip. It gets so expensive and my source has run dry with it a few times so I'm not sure if I'm going to continue with it or not.

Anyways, looking into the Burmingham Hip Resurfacing device. It's a much better option than a traditional hip replacement. For all the info you need check out Hip Resurfacing articles, patient stories, surgeon interviews and Hip Talk Discussion Group.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I had my first hip done at 35 and I have less than 2 years left on my left hip. I started taking HGH about 3 months ago but recently just stopped taking it. I was hoping it might help my hip. It gets so expensive and my source has run dry with it a few times so I'm not sure if I'm going to continue with it or not.
> 
> Anyways, looking into the Burmingham Hip Resurfacing device. It's a much better option than a traditional hip replacement. For all the info you need check out Hip Resurfacing articles, patient stories, surgeon interviews and Hip Talk Discussion Group.


I already have a Carbon Fiber Cup & the Shaft and Femoral balls are titanium ? Been going hard on it for 11 almost 12 years so I may be rushing things and need to deal wih a little pain for a few months , if I have surgery ?

Correct me if I am wrong but is it not recommended that a person / man take HGH a whole year to see noticable results ? Which I would think goes towards healing also and the least time you should even consider a stocked up 6 mth supply and shoot for 12 to 14 mths.

----------

